
If it's not improving my life in some way, it's mental clutter and it's out - chris_hawk
http://www.christopherhawkins.com/2007/07/withdrawing-echo-chamber-clearing-mental-clutter/
======
twvisitavisitb
Your examples of "getting rid of clutter" seems more like a play to kill your
crack dealer to me. You haven't really solved any problems since everything
you tried to get rid of still exists and can be added back again. You just
need discipline.

